# Nikon D3s and D3x......



## harmac (Feb 12, 2011)

I've been in the market for the Nikon D3s for a few months. I called B&H Photo and asked when the D3s or D3x will be restocked. They had no idea when and if Nikon will ship these out. Anyone out here in cyberland have any info on these? Is Nikon upgrading these fine cameras? I now shoot a D300 and I'm sorry I didn't spring for the D700. The D300 just does cut it in low light. I have good glass but I need a better camera. I work mostly in the wedding market and so many times the lights are just to low for the D300 to function the way I want. Has anyone have any info?

 Peter


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2011)

I could tell you Nikon's plans.....but then I would have to kill you and everyone else who read the thread. :lmao:


----------



## Derrel (Feb 12, 2011)

Demand for Nikon products is currently much greater than the supply of Nikon products. Check out Thom Hogan's Nikon Field Guide and Nikon Flash Guide and read some of his recently archived front page news articles for more detail on the limited supplies of higher-end Nikon items.


----------



## DVC Mike (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd love a D3s if I could afford it.


----------



## KmH (Feb 12, 2011)

B&H shows having the D3s in stock:

nikon D3s


----------



## Formatted (Feb 12, 2011)

I just bought a D3s, apparently Nikon UK has several in stock as well as several retailers. 

I imagine if the D4 is so revolutionary, as people are making out, carbon fiber body, modular sensor and design, I could see Nikon continue to produce the D3s, and I guess that its almost 100% likely they will continue to produce the D3x unless they release a similar high ISO camera at the same time.


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow. Carbon fiber (CFRP - Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic) is really strong, *but* it tends to shatter when subjected to impacts.

I don't think I'd be interested in a camera that had a carbon fiber body.


----------



## Formatted (Feb 13, 2011)

> but it tends to shatter when subjected to impacts.
> 
> I don't think I'd be interested in a camera that had a carbon fiber body.



There were reports about a year ago, that Nikon had hired a company to look into alternative materials to produce a camera with. 

If it shatters it would be bloody expensive to fix, but it would cut the weight in half.


----------



## KmH (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't get the obsession with weight.

My cameras that don't have a built-in grip, get one screwed on, so the added weight and extra battery make the camera more stable when hand-held.

The added weight is low too, which improves the C of G, at least in landscape mode.


----------



## spacefuzz (Feb 14, 2011)

KmH said:


> Wow. Carbon fiber (CFRP - Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic) is really strong, *but* it tends to shatter when subjected to impacts.
> 
> I don't think I'd be interested in a camera that had a carbon fiber body.


 
That seems to be a bit too generic. Would depend on what type of carbon they used, what is their plastic like, is it a weave is it a mash of of smaller fibers like a fiberglass, or is it like the carbon composites they build fighter jet wing spars out of where you cant even see a weave.  

Depending on how they do it, your metal body could be disfigured beyond repair by the time the composite shatters.  

Composites are also better at vibration damping than metal frames, I wonder how much of an effect that could have on mirror slap etc. 

Guess we will have to wait and see.  Not that I would be able to afford one but.....would be nice.


----------



## FlyingScot (Sep 6, 2011)

spacefuzz said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Carbon fiber (CFRP - Carbon Fiber Reinforced Plastic) is really strong, *but* it tends to shatter when subjected to impacts.
> ...




Absolutely too generic F1 chassis/bodies are made of CFRP and they better not just shatter when they hit something as they are the drivers safety cell 

regards

David


----------



## joealcantar (Sep 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> I don't get the obsession with weight.
> 
> My cameras that don't have a built-in grip, get one screwed on, so the added weight and extra battery make the camera more stable when hand-held.
> 
> The added weight is low too, which improves the C of G, at least in landscape mode.


-
2nd this, every camera I own has the added grip.  Do not own any of the flagship series cameras but they have the extended base on all of them.  I like the weight and feel to them with the added weight.   
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## KmH (Sep 6, 2011)

FlyingScot said:


> spacefuzz said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...


Oh, but they do in fact shatter to one extent or another in virtually every impact. Track workers spend a fair amout of time after any crash removing shards of CFRP from the racetrack. The drivers safety shell has internal bulkheads that add strength.

Thankfully, they are better today than they were even just a few years ago, but a lot of the added safety in both F1 and Indy Car is improvements to the race tracks.


----------

